# Help HTer Svenskaflicka WIN!



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Svenskaflicka is a great sewer of period clothing. You may have seen some of her photos of the dress she has been working on here although she posts more in the fiber forum. She's entered a Reenactment Costume Contest! The grand prize is $500 in linen fabric! I'm sure she could make good use of all that fabric! 

Let's help our fellow HTer WIN! 

Here is the link:
http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407

You can vote once every 24 hours. 

Go Svenska Go!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, just because I can, I thought I would share the picture of the dress I entered! It is an authentic Viking Dress made to reflect the styles in Sweden in the 950's.

I am falling behind, and I need all the votes I can get!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Got my vote in.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Everyone get in and vote! Svenska needs our help!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been voting every day! Let's all join in and help this talented lady win!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Please remember to vote for me! I'm about 100 votes behind right now! :teehee:


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Love the dress! I like clothing from the Viking era.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who has been voting for me! I really appreciate it!


----------

